# multimedia/avidemux installed but nowhere to be found



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 18, 2021)

I installed multimedia/avidemux to try it out as a video editor via `pkg install avidemux`. It installed successfully, but it is nowhere to be found in my applications menu (in other words, there's not a .desktop file) and running `avidemux` in the terminal gives nothing. Does avidemux run with a different command?


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jun 18, 2021)

Hello,

the GUI is in multimedia/avidemux-qt5 and CLI is in multimedia/avidemux-cli.


----------



## Deleted member 67862 (Jun 19, 2021)

Thanks. I had seen multimedia/avidemux-qt5 but assumed it was an optional version (that avidemux itself may be GTK).


----------

